# jail differences between 8.4 and 9.1



## dvl@ (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you recall a change in jails between 8.4 and 9.1 where `ezjail-admin console` didn't get a tty under 8.4 but does get a tty (i.e. pts/0) under 9.1?

I ask because I've noticed it.

On FreeBSD 8.4-RELEASE-p3:


```
$ doveadm pw -s SHA512-CRYPT
Enter new password: doveadm(dan): Fatal: open(/dev/tty) failed: No
such file or directory
$ w
6:52PM  up 18 days, 23:34, 0 users, load averages: 0.96, 0.57, 0.46
USER             TTY      FROM              LOGIN@  IDLE WHAT
$
```

On FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p6:


```
# doveoveadm pw -s SHA512-CRYPT
Enter new password:^C
# w
7:14PM  up 43 days, 23:52, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
USER       TTY      FROM                      LOGIN@  IDLE WHAT
root       pts/0    -                         7:14PM     - w
```


----------

